# Little jewellery box I made



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

So had to make a jewellery box for someone that wanted to gift to their neice.

I said I'd do it free as it would be a first time I've done a jewellery box.

I've done you chests before but this was a little more Intricate.

Toy chests here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=380798

I'll let the pics do the talking




























Messed this bit up by using the wrong paint but it worked out in the end










Routing the lid










First coat of Upol lacquer from a can



















After 3 coats of lacquer and wet sanded to 2000 grit










And finished



















Made several mistakes which I'll learn from, very pleased with how the gloss finish turned out.

Apparently the niece and her mum were very impressed and delighted that they had been gifted something handmade.

Materials all in was less than £10 (plus getting the guys at the body shop to do the final polish foc as I'm a regular)

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Here's a picture of the final box sent to me by the customer.










Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## TomiboyC (Apr 16, 2008)

Excellent work, great finish 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrNad (Mar 10, 2016)

That's simply superb, would love something like that for my little one and his ever growing collection of toy cars 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

